# how long on shipping for grizzly?



## jaybellisle (Dec 27, 2011)

I just purchsed a G0555P 14'' BS and a G0654 6''x46'' jointer and I am really excited to get my hands on them.Does anyone kmow how long it takes to get them and I hoped I made good decisions I did research on them and what is the extent on resaw on BS if any at all.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Did you ask Grissley this question? They are probably in the best position to know as they are the shipper.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*did you get a confirmation email?*



jay bellisle said:


> I just purchsed a G0555P 14'' BS and a G0654 6''x46'' jointer and I am really excited to get my hands on them.Does anyone kmow how long it takes to get them and I hoped I made good decisions I did research on them and what is the extent on resaw on BS if any at all.


They send you an email when it ships usually 3-5 days, but then you are at the mercy of the freight company. UPS freight is what they use here. If you paid the $35 lift gate fee they will call you and schedule a delivery time and day that suits you. There is NO definite "time" it takes to get from their warehouse to your door,,, too many variables. Roughly about a week on the heavy stuff.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

The big stuff will ship freight, so it depends on how far you are from Grizzly's warehouse. Their customer service is excellent so you should get an email fairly quick with details of anticipated delivery to your area. They can't be too exact because they aren't driving the truck.
Once the freight hits your local hub you should get a call to schedule a delivery date.

Oh - and if it gets banged up in shipping they will be very quick to fix it. Grizzly does it right.

EDIT: Woodnthings beat me to it. These old arthritic fingers freeze up on the keyboard when it dips down into the low sixties....


----------



## jaybellisle (Dec 27, 2011)

*thanks*

I ordered late on Saturday so I have not got a email was just curious this will be my first jointer and bandsaw i am sure they will tell me something on monday does anyone have either machine and should i up grade the blade on the BS fisrt thing:laughing:


----------

